# Brushing in a mask while zooming and panning



## Chris_N (Aug 27, 2013)

I wish to zoom in a photo to apply a mask with the brush tool and then move to a different part of the photo to add to the mask. How can I do this? The only way I can find to zoom out is to click again on the brush tool and click on the picture with the cursor to move it where I want to. Then I seem to have lost the previous mask and can't add to it and have to apply the whole mask in one go with the picture always zoomed out. I know there must be a simple solution. Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Kind Regards

Chris

Newbie. LR5 on 32 bit Win 7, 3 Gbt ram, 1Tbt free HDD.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 27, 2013)

Click to paint. 
Take your finger off the mouse button. 
Press and Hold Space Bar. 
Move your image. 
Release Space Bar. 
 Paint


----------



## Chris_N (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you so much.

Kind Regards

Chris


----------

